# Report of marriage



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there,

What happen if I failed to register my marriage in philippine embassy in Cairo egypt? Is there a fee for late registration ?

Also, Is it true that I cannot get philippine passport for my son if I don't register the marriage?

Thanks


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Can someone give me the website or email address of the philippine embassy in Cairo. I search in the Internet but found nothing.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

Hassli said:


> Can someone give me the website or email address of the philippine embassy in Cairo. I search in the Internet but found nothing.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Philippines Embassy in Cairo


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks but the email address mentioned in this website is not valid ([email protected]). 

I get a failure notification. Do you know other site which contains the correct email address.

Thanks


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Hassli said:


> Thanks but the email address mentioned in this website is not valid ([email protected]).
> 
> I get a failure notification. Do you know other site which contains the correct email address.
> 
> Thanks




Philippines Embassy , Egypt

Villa 28, Road 200,
Degla, Maadi
Cairo
Egypt
Phone:
+202-521-3062
+202-521-3064
+202-521-3065
Fax:
+202-521-3048
Email:
[email protected]


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hassli said:


> Thanks but the email address mentioned in this website is not valid ([email protected]).
> 
> I get a failure notification. Do you know other site which contains the correct email address.
> 
> Thanks




Hi

We have no Filipinos on our Egyptian board so anything given has to be found by google which of course you can do. 

You can off course ask at any embassy as the answer will be the same regardless


----------

